# Schlumberger Eclipse software 2007 + Patch License



## راشد البلوشي (2 فبراير 2010)

Dear Fellows

Soon i will share you guys with Schlumberger Eclipse Software 2007 with patch license

Its working 100 % just wait two days till i will be able to upload its files

thanks and regards
Rashid Albalushi​


----------



## محمد الاكرم (2 فبراير 2010)

شكرا وفقك الله


----------



## عمار007 (2 فبراير 2010)

مشككككككككككككووووووووووووووووووووورررررررررررررررررر


----------



## jabbar_k74 (2 فبراير 2010)

شكرا... اتمنى لو عندك كراك +ملف التسجيل لبترل 2009 ...
وشكرا....


----------



## راشد البلوشي (3 فبراير 2010)

dear jabbar_k74 

i can provide u petrel 2008 or 2007.1
but i dont have 2009
if u want u may contact me..

tnx and regards

Rashid AlBalushi


----------



## jabbar_k74 (3 فبراير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا .... اخ راشد وفقك الله... الصراحة انا عندي بترل 2008 شغال ولكن حملت بترل 2009 من موقع شلمبرجر ولكن لم احصل على ملف التسجيل من خلال بحثي في الانترنت .....شكرا مرة اخرى .... نتمنى الفائدة للجميع


----------



## Mohamed_Tidjani (4 فبراير 2010)

thank you brother I was really looking for this program and wish you upload quick thank you again


----------



## omar abdelsadek (4 فبراير 2010)

شكرا وفقك الله


----------



## mishal.harbi (5 فبراير 2010)

شكرا اخ راشد. بحثت كثيرا عن Eclipse دون جدوى . اتمنى ان تستطيع تحميله باسرع وقت مع بترل 2007 اذا كان ممكنا.


----------



## راشد البلوشي (7 فبراير 2010)

Dear Mishal.harbi tnx for ur reply..
well dear you can use eclipse 2007 but about Petrel 2007 i will do my best to upload it
cuz nowadays am bzy in my MSc Petroleum Study.. even net speed is low..
I wont promise you but i do my best cool dear


----------



## راشد البلوشي (7 فبراير 2010)

guys sorry for being late..
finally i uploaded all the eclipse 2007 files..


----------



## راشد البلوشي (7 فبراير 2010)

*Setting up Eclipse 2007*

Mr. Rashid AlBalushi


_Petroleum & N.Gas Engineer_


_[email protected]_​



Setting up Eclipse 2007​



Eclipse 2007 setup is so easy;


First download the source from here:​


*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/uploaded2009/196092/1265460179.jpg*​



http://www.4shared.com/file/215587062/21bf83ce/ECLIPSE_Simulators_2007.html​



http://www.4shared.com/file/214293982/b99d1024/ECLIPSE_PrePost_2007.html​



Install both of them then download the crack files​



http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/uploaded2009/196092/1265460463.jpg​



http://www.4shared.com/file/213535040/438e4cc0/Patch_Eclipse_2007.html​



Open the patch file ***Patch_Eclipse2007.exe***
press next twice then browse to this location​


X:\ecl2007\2007.1\bin\pc 


OR


X:\ecl\2007.1\bin\pc​



http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/uploaded2009/196092/1265460950.jpg​



Then press start, after patching all the exe file, hit finish​


Now open the license file with notepad and edit the server-name as usual to ur pc name then copy it to this location


X:\ecl\macros 






http://www.4shared.com/file/213535263/eb35ab96/License_Eclipse_2007.html​


Done​


You can test the license server on Schlumberger licensing system​



http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/uploaded2009/196092/1265546364.jpg​



http://www.4shared.com/file/213638280/98417dd1/Schlumberger_Licensing_Eclipse.html​


Everything went OK​


Now enjoy using Schlumberger Eclipse 2007.​


If anyone having problem s/he may contact me...​


Kindly do remember me in your kinds prays​


----------



## راشد البلوشي (7 فبراير 2010)

*Setting up Eclipse 2007*

Mr. Rashid AlBalushi


_Petroleum & N.Gas Engineer_


_[email protected]_​



Setting up Eclipse 2007​



Eclipse 2007 setup is so easy;


First download the source from here:​


*[U][COLOR=#0000ff][URL="http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/uploaded2009/196092/1265460179.jpg"]http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/uploaded2009/196092/1265460179.jpg[/COLOR][/U][/URL][COLOR=#0066cc][/IMG[/URL]][/COLOR][/FONT][/COLOR][/B][/CENTER]



[CENTER][COLOR=black][FONT=Verdana][URL="http://www.4shared.com/file/215587062/21bf83ce/ECLIPSE_Simulators_2007.html"][U]http://www.4shared.com/file/215587062/21bf83ce/ECLIPSE_Simulators_2007.html[/U][/URL][/FONT][/COLOR][/CENTER]



[CENTER][COLOR=black][FONT=Verdana][URL="http://www.4shared.com/file/214293982/b99d1024/ECLIPSE_PrePost_2007.html"][U][COLOR=#0000ff]http://www.4shared.com/file/214293982/b99d1024/ECLIPSE_PrePost_2007.html[/COLOR][/U][/URL][/FONT][/COLOR][/CENTER]



[CENTER][COLOR=black][FONT=Verdana]Install both of them then download the crack files[/FONT][/COLOR][/CENTER]



[CENTER][COLOR=black][FONT=Verdana][URL="http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/uploaded2009/196092/1265460463.jpg"][IMG][U][COLOR=#0000ff][URL="http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/uploaded2009/196092/1265460463.jpg"]http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/uploaded2009/196092/1265460463.jpg[/COLOR][/U][/URL][COLOR=#0066cc][/IMG[/URL]][/COLOR][/FONT][/COLOR][/CENTER]



[CENTER][COLOR=black][FONT=Verdana][URL="http://www.4shared.com/file/213535040/438e4cc0/Patch_Eclipse_2007.html"][U][COLOR=#0000ff]http://www.4shared.com/file/213535040/438e4cc0/Patch_Eclipse_2007.html[/COLOR][/U][/URL][/FONT][/COLOR][/CENTER]



[CENTER][COLOR=black][FONT=Verdana]Open the patch file ***Patch_Eclipse2007.exe***[/FONT][/COLOR]
[CENTER][FONT=Verdana][COLOR=black]press next twice then browse to this location[/COLOR][/FONT][/CENTER]



[COLOR=black][FONT=Verdana]X:\ecl2007\2007.1\bin\pc [/FONT][/COLOR]


[U][COLOR=red][FONT=Verdana]OR[/FONT][/COLOR][/U]


[COLOR=black][FONT=Verdana]X:\ecl\2007.1\bin\pc[/FONT][/COLOR][/CENTER]



[CENTER][COLOR=black][FONT=Verdana][URL="http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/uploaded2009/196092/1265460950.jpg"][IMG][U][COLOR=#0000ff][URL="http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/uploaded2009/196092/1265460950.jpg"]http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/uploaded2009/196092/1265460950.jpg[/COLOR][/U][/URL][COLOR=#0066cc][/IMG[/URL]][/COLOR][/FONT][/COLOR][/CENTER]



[CENTER][COLOR=black][FONT=Verdana]Then press start, after patching all the exe file, hit finish[/FONT][/COLOR][/CENTER]



[CENTER][COLOR=black][FONT=Verdana]Now open the license file with notepad and edit the server-name as usual to ur pc name then copy it to this location[/FONT][/COLOR]


[COLOR=black][FONT=Verdana]X:\ecl\macros [/FONT][/COLOR]





[COLOR=black][FONT=Verdana][URL="http://www.4shared.com/file/213535263/eb35ab96/License_Eclipse_2007.html"][U][COLOR=#0000ff]http://www.4shared.com/file/213535263/eb35ab96/License_Eclipse_2007.html[/COLOR][/U][/URL][/FONT][/COLOR][/CENTER]



[CENTER][COLOR=black][FONT=Verdana]Done[/FONT][/COLOR][/CENTER]



[CENTER]You can test the license server on Schlumberger licensing system[/CENTER]



[CENTER][COLOR=black][FONT=Verdana][URL="http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/uploaded2009/196092/1265546364.jpg"][IMG][U][COLOR=#0000ff][URL="http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/uploaded2009/196092/1265546364.jpg"]http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/uploaded2009/196092/1265546364.jpg[/COLOR][/U][/URL][COLOR=#0066cc][/IMG[/URL]][/COLOR][/FONT][/COLOR][/CENTER]



[CENTER][COLOR=black][FONT=Verdana][URL="http://www.4shared.com/file/213638280/98417dd1/Schlumberger_Licensing_Eclipse.html"][U]http://www.4shared.com/file/213638280/98417dd1/Schlumberger_Licensing_Eclipse.html[/U][/URL][/FONT][/COLOR][/CENTER]



[CENTER][COLOR=black][FONT=Verdana]Everything went OK[/FONT][/COLOR][/CENTER]



[CENTER][COLOR=black][FONT=Verdana]Now enjoy using Schlumberger Eclipse 2007.[/FONT][/COLOR][/CENTER]



[CENTER][COLOR=black][FONT=Verdana]If anyone having problem s/he may contact me...[/FONT][/COLOR][/CENTER]



[CENTER]Kindly do remember me in your kinds prays[/CENTER]*​


----------



## mishal.harbi (7 فبراير 2010)

اخ راشد جزاك الله الف خير على البرنامج وجعله في ميزان حسناتك . اتبعت جميع الخطوات بنجاح ولم يبقى الا تعديل ملف license.dat الذي لم اجده في اي مكان داخل مجلد البرنامج او المجلدات الداخلية. هل يأتي مع البرنامج ام احتاج نسخة منه ؟
اخوك مشعل


----------



## mishal.harbi (7 فبراير 2010)

اخ راشد... وجدت الملف على الرابط وما قصرت.. جزاك الله خير واتمنى لك التوفيق في الماجستير ..


----------



## راشد البلوشي (7 فبراير 2010)

teslam yal'3ali.. bas da3watkum
if someone having problem in installing or any other problem in Eclipse 2007
s/he may contact me 
regards
Rashid Albalushi


----------



## راشد البلوشي (7 فبراير 2010)

i uploaded some images for this programe to show u how to install it step wise
but i dont knwo whtz wrong with web page didnt show any image
if u want u may click on links to c the images


----------



## mojahid (7 فبراير 2010)

thanks a lot ,and good luck in Master.


----------



## محمود الفداوي (7 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## راشد البلوشي (8 فبراير 2010)

dear Mojahid & Mahmood tnx alot & all the best


----------



## دمهراوي (10 فبراير 2010)

أرجو أن يتوفر لديكم وشكراااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ahmedl_2010 (11 فبراير 2010)

Thx frend for eclips 
i need u help for petrel software


----------



## راشد البلوشي (11 فبراير 2010)

dear ahmed.. do tell me whts ur problem?? inshallah i will try to solve it.. 
but keep in mind am not programmer.. am just sharing software .. that everyone of fellows get benefits frm it..
cool.. best of luck and regards..
Rashid Albalushi


----------



## منير الشفتري (13 فبراير 2010)

الله يبارك فيك ويجزيك الخيرهذه برامج مهمه ودائماابحت عنها ولم اجدها


----------



## راشد البلوشي (13 فبراير 2010)

teslam yal'3ali.. Munir..
allah ywafiqna jame3an


----------



## فراس الشمري العراق (15 فبراير 2010)

*thanks a lot ,and good luck in Master.,I need also PVTi and SCAL if you can help*​


----------



## pure2008 (15 فبراير 2010)

*الله يوفققك*

الله يجزيك كل الخير




راشد البلوشي قال:


> dear fellows​
> 
> soon i will share you guys with schlumberger eclipse software 2007 with patch license​
> its working 100 % just wait two days till i will be able to upload its files​
> ...


----------



## Ivan Al-Jeburi (18 فبراير 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اخوتي الاعزاء اليكم البرامج التي طلبتوها

Eclipse 2009

http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/6391105/3d5df6bb/sharing.html?rnd=65

Petrel 2009

http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/6391105/3d5df6bb/sharing.html?rnd=65

تحياتي للجميع


----------



## elbeltagi (21 فبراير 2010)

mashkooooooooooooooooooor my brother but where the links.


----------



## elbeltagi (21 فبراير 2010)

mashkoreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeen wa gazak Allah kheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeer


----------



## elbeltagi (21 فبراير 2010)

where is the pw


----------



## elbeltagi (21 فبراير 2010)

mashkoreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeen


----------



## elbeltagi (21 فبراير 2010)

mashkoreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeen


----------



## elbeltagi (21 فبراير 2010)

mashkooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooor


----------



## elbeltagi (21 فبراير 2010)

what is the pw word for petrel 2009


----------



## elbeltagi (21 فبراير 2010)

is the password for eclipse 2009 is the same for petrel


----------



## elbeltagi (21 فبراير 2010)

Dear IVAN

Thank you for excellent effort but I need pw for unzipping the petrel compressed files. I used the one for eclipse but it does not work. the one I used is 
www.oildata.blogspot.com which is not working please send me the wright one 
my email adress is [email protected]

Thanks in advance


----------



## elbeltagi (22 فبراير 2010)

mashkoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooor


----------



## elbeltagi (22 فبراير 2010)

mashkoreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeen


----------



## bader_937 (22 فبراير 2010)

شكرا لجهودك


----------



## راشد البلوشي (23 فبراير 2010)

ur most welcome bro.. we r here 4 u guys... wish u best of luck


----------



## elbeltagi (24 فبراير 2010)

mashkoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooor


----------



## ISMAIL_WAKEEL (2 مارس 2010)

Thank you very much


----------



## انت هاجسي (5 مارس 2010)

صار لي تقريبا سنة أبحث عن هذا البرنامج دون جدوى , ولكن بفضل من الله ثم فضلك أخي راشد البلوشي وجدت مرادي .

لكن الفرحة لم تكتمل للأسف .. صادفتني مشكلة في قراءة البيانات عند البرنامج , حيث أني أتممت عملية التثبيت بكل نجاح وسجلت البرنامج وكل شي كان على ما يرام لكن المشكلة ظهرت لمه أعمل Run للبيانات الموجوده لدي في البرنامج ... العملية لا تتم ولا أعلم مالسبب ..؟؟

أتمنى أن تقبل إضافتي لك على المسنجر لكي نتواصل بشكل أفظل ونتعاون كي نحل هذه المشكلة .. وشكرا على كل المجهودات الجبارة التي قمت بها أخي الكريم .


----------



## elbeltagi (10 مارس 2010)

mashkoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooor


----------



## راشد البلوشي (10 مارس 2010)

انت هاجسي قال:


> صار لي تقريبا سنة أبحث عن هذا البرنامج دون جدوى , ولكن بفضل من الله ثم فضلك أخي راشد البلوشي وجدت مرادي .
> 
> لكن الفرحة لم تكتمل للأسف .. صادفتني مشكلة في قراءة البيانات عند البرنامج , حيث أني أتممت عملية التثبيت بكل نجاح وسجلت البرنامج وكل شي كان على ما يرام لكن المشكلة ظهرت لمه أعمل Run للبيانات الموجوده لدي في البرنامج ... العملية لا تتم ولا أعلم مالسبب ..؟؟
> 
> أتمنى أن تقبل إضافتي لك على المسنجر لكي نتواصل بشكل أفظل ونتعاون كي نحل هذه المشكلة .. وشكرا على كل المجهودات الجبارة التي قمت بها أخي الكريم .


 

Dear soon i ll upload other file .. so added to your eclipse.. hope its will solve your problem..

regards 
Rashid Albalushi


----------



## ameur30 (20 مارس 2010)

*Dear Mishal.harbi tnx for ur reply..
well dear you can use eclipse 2007 but about Petrel 2007 i will do my best to upload it
cuz nowadays am bzy in my MSc Petroleum Study.. even net speed is low..
I wont promise you but i do my best cool dear*​


----------



## راشد البلوشي (21 مارس 2010)

hey dears,,
i already posted Eclipse 2009 with cracked licence
so do check it in this forum.

tnx and regards


----------



## سعد محمد هادي (4 أبريل 2010)

*بارك الله فيك0000مع التقدير*


----------



## محمد حسن كمال (6 أبريل 2010)

يا ريت لو تساعدني عشان نزلت بتريل 2008 بس محتاج كراك 
ممكن تفيدني


----------



## راشد البلوشي (7 أبريل 2010)

محمد حسن كمال قال:


> يا ريت لو تساعدني عشان نزلت بتريل 2008 بس محتاج كراك
> ممكن تفيدني


 

dear M. Kamal.. 

inshallah i ll provide you the links of Petrel 2008 with cracked license..

jst give me some time.. 

regards

Rashid Albalushi


----------



## امي العزيزة (31 مايو 2010)

اخي العزيز رائد البلوشي انا اخوكم من العراق طالب بحث في مرحلة الماجستير في جامعة بغداد /كلية الهندسة/قسم هندسة النفط-احتاج برنامج جيولوك وكيفية تنصيبه مع الكرك اذا امكن واكون لك شاكر جدا جدا 
اخوك عدنان الجبوري


----------



## راشد البلوشي (31 مايو 2010)

3falak 6ayib ya a5uwi..mumkin tektib li esm albarnamaj bel englizi

sure bro i ll do my best and soon provide u the software..
jst let me know the name of programe correctly as i ll provide u as soon as possible..

anyway wish u best of luck in ur Master study

regards

Rashid Albalushi


----------



## ask__007 (1 يونيو 2010)

thxxxxxxx


----------



## ask__007 (1 يونيو 2010)

thxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ask__007 (1 يونيو 2010)

thxxxxxxxx


----------



## راشد البلوشي (1 يونيو 2010)

most welcome & best of luck


----------



## ahdybasha (4 يوليو 2010)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## eng.idc (21 سبتمبر 2010)

thanks so much


----------



## mr.alnaas (11 أكتوبر 2010)

hi all 

I relly need the Open Server


----------



## vijaysharma (21 أكتوبر 2010)

many Thanks Brother


----------



## m2rizk (1 نوفمبر 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا*

جزاك الله خيرا و برجاء تحميل مواد التدريب الخاصة بالبرنامج أو ملفات الامثلة


شكرا جزيلا


----------



## راشد البلوشي (1 نوفمبر 2010)

inshallah dear.... 3falak 6ayib...
fursa sa3eeda


----------



## ars1036 (27 مارس 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور


----------



## eng-rashed (26 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكم مهندس راشد

لما فتحت رابط الفور شيرد وجيت أبغى أحمل البرنامج .. يقول دخل الباسوورد

ممكن تفيدنا بالباسوورد لا هنت


----------



## yemenfalcon (29 أبريل 2012)

Brother Rashid , I can't download the program from source because it is asked about password to access to files . could you please send to me the password ? Thanks. God bless you .


----------



## yemenfalcon (29 أبريل 2012)

Hello Ivan ,

What is the password to access to files because the files is locked ? . Thanks and best regards


----------



## yemenfalcon (6 مايو 2012)

I couldn't open the files because it needs password to open them , could you please send me the password ? Thanks alot and God save you .


----------



## nvsrox (19 يناير 2013)

*رد: Schlumberger Eclipse software 2007 + ***** License*

what is the password to acess the downoad link 
bismillah e rehman
god bless you


----------



## aboomajed1 (22 يناير 2013)

*رد: Schlumberger Eclipse software 2007 + ***** License*



راشد البلوشي قال:


> Dear Fellows
> 
> Soon i will share you guys with Schlumberger Eclipse Software 2007 with ***** license
> 
> ...



شكرا وفقك الله


----------



## Ibrahim Nasr (3 فبراير 2013)

*رد: Schlumberger Eclipse software 2007 + ***** License*

thnx bro thats first time for me here thanks and iam waiting Lool


----------



## HSEKAIS (3 فبراير 2013)

*رد: Schlumberger Eclipse software 2007 + ***** License*

شكرا


----------



## ahmed 2013 (25 فبراير 2013)

*رد: Schlumberger Eclipse software 2007 + ***** License*

مشكور


----------



## jorgeatovar (3 مارس 2013)

*رد: Schlumberger Eclipse software 2007 + ***** License*

Hello i need the password to download the files, thank you god bless you


----------



## ouldrhina7 (13 يوليو 2013)

اخي راشد هل Eclipse 2007 يحوي PEEP license
What is the link


----------

